# Lemon Roan



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi any cocker experts or just someone with more knowledge than me who could be of help. I posted last night that we are having a lemon cocker for the weekend, to see how my 2 and him get on, and hopefullt we will be keepig him of all goes well. I know some cockers they are the red/tan? or black, is there any difference in the lemon as they dont seem to be as many around. Thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AS Far as i know the lemon is just not as common. And it is not that different in temprement than the others. I have a blue roan and hes very lively but adoreable. The lady i got ours from was just looking into lemon roans after we ot ours as she just got a stud pup in lemon. but at the time she said she had fun getting him.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh your blue roan is stinning looking no ii met hin yesterday and he's just like the cockers i know around here, he is a beautifull colour, thanks for your reply i was just thinking on the lines of the labs golden and black, yet at one time the choc wasnt as common and i did here they wasnt as favourable do to the breeding. I just wanted as much info as poss if there were any i want to be doing the right thing.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Lemon Roans are more on the working cocker side than the show/pet cocker.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Indie said:


> I think Lemon Roans are more on the working cocker side than the show/pet cocker.


Are they? well he is a working cocker, he is 5 yrs old absolutely love him so if all works well this weekend he will stay so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

haeveymolly said:


> Are they? well he is a working cocker, he is 5 yrs old absolutely love him so if all works well this weekend he will stay so keeping fingers crossed.


x fingers for you good luck xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lemon roan is a stunning colour, I have to say i've only met one cocker with that colour and it's my friends although i'm not sure if he's lemon or lemon roan.










Good luck with the little cocker, I would love to have a cocker


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

As Indie said the term lemon roan is usually used to describe the colour of a working cocker. They tend to have light pigment and pale coloured eyes.

When it comes to show cockers, lemon roan is used to describe a cocker that has light pigment and pale coloured eyes, if it has black pigment and dark eyes then it is referred to as orange roan .


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cay said:


> As Indie said the term lemon roan is usually used to describe the colour of a working cocker. They tend to have light pigment and pale coloured eyes.
> 
> When it comes to show cockers, lemon roan is used to describe a cocker that has light pigment and pale coloured eyes, if it has black pigment and dark eyes then it is referred to as orange roan .


Ah wow so my friend's dog is a orange roan? she was told by the breeders he was a lemon, he's show bred


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lemon roan is rarer than other colours of cocker spaniels. Lemon roan is a lighter colour than the orange roan, but can be found in both working and show types. They are similar, except for the shade. It will have no temperament differences to other colours of the breed.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ah wow so my friend's dog is a orange roan? she was told by the breeders he was a lemon, he's show bred


Yes, or he could be orange and white ticked .


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lemon are more unusual :001_tt1: (normally cost more too)

There is good definitions on colour on here

Cocker Colours (Part 4)

This little sweetie is described as a lemon roan


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cay said:


> Yes, or he could be orange and white ticked .


so many colours, looking at his photo's I think he's an ornage and white ticked :lol:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

so many gorgeous cockers...who cares if orange or lemon...can i av 1:001_tt1:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gesic said:


> so many gorgeous cockers...who cares if orange or lemon...can i av 1:001_tt1:


You can have mine if he keeps leaping about in my front window barking at the neighbours cats


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You can have mine if he keeps leaping about in my front window barking at the neighbours cats


Right pack his bags...he is welcome to join Harry at adding snotty marks on all windows at any time and as for the cats...well they just ask to be barked at!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

gesic said:


> Right pack his bags...he is welcome to join Harry at adding snotty marks on all windows at any time and as for the cats...well they just ask to be barked at!


PMSL, you are alright he has gone back to snoring under the coffee table now  Like a Golden Angel 

Actually you are right my neighbours cats do beg to be barked at little wind up merchants


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks they all look gorgeous, i cant wait for friday, see what my 2 think of him.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

What does the "roan" mean?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> What does the "roan" mean?


the colour mixed into the white. if there are only spots, then they are termed "ticked" but roan is where the spots are really merged into the white to produce a marble effect.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re haeveyMolly -
> _ What does the "roan" mean? _


hey, molly! :--)

it refers to a few lighter hairs and/or lighter BANDING across the hairshaft - 
most easily seen in horses rather than dogs, due to the big body-areas a horse presents. 
http://tinyurl.com/ygo2958

http://tinyurl.com/ylzawsj

a BLUE * ROAN is a black horse with white hairs - 
Robin's Nest Farms - specializing in America's finest Foundation Bred Quarter Horses

blue roan Cocker with tan trim - 
The cocker spaniel developed fro


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> the colour mixed into the white. if there are only spots, then they are termed "ticked" but roan is where the spots are really merged into the white to produce a marble effect.


Oh thats just how he is the marble effect rather than the spots, so thats why he's a roan then thanks you are helpfull its just that ime going into unknown territory here ive always had springers


----------

